

Ask HN: Looking for Feedback HireHub - hemantv

If you are a startup or individual who is looking for hiring technical talent. I have built a service HireHub Looking for some feedback.
Its online code checker, will be expanding to other functionality soon.<p>www.hirehub.me<p>Any feedback is appreciated fameoflight@gmail.com
======
hemantv
Clickable <http://hirehub.me/>

